# Men-What is the ideal vagina size for you?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering...


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I honestly don't think guys ever put thought into that unless asked. A vagina is a vagina, if anything I care about smell and that's it.

As a rule of thumb though, smaller is usually better but it depends on the guy.

If the question were not about just size then it would be easier to give a more descriptive answer.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> I honestly don't think guys ever put thought into that unless asked. A vagina is a vagina,* if anything I care about smell and that's it.*


...thread idea!


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I prefer gaping. Ideally, they would have given birth to a child earlier in the month.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> ...thread idea!


lol I think it's pretty universally accepted amongst men that smelly vaginas=bad

oh yeah and I forgot taste is a factor too. but that usually coincides with smell.

bad tasting vagina is...not something a mans tongue should experience...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> bad tasting vagina is...not something a mans tongue should experience...


My condolences, Omar :mellow:


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Medium. The large does not have enough feeling to it, and the small... well... anyone who says they love the small tight vagina... I think they are lying. Small and tight is such a PAIN IN THE ASS to work with. Usually the ones that are like that you have to take it easy and cannot really get... hmm... rowdy. Oh and also... what the hell would you consider a "good" tasting vagina? I'm guessing by bad you mean sweaty or something like that and in that case yes I agree with you and it sucks... but what exactly would "good" vagina taste like lol?


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Just wondering...


Depends. What size is yours?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Aleksei said:


> Depends. What size is yours?


It adapts/conforms. That's how I got ma job :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd like one the size of a large hotel room I could just walk in, sit down and read something

probably decorated in 90s style


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Lara Croft said:


> Just wondering...


I am curious as to why you are wondering? Especially as a woman and from what I understand, without male preference. Is there a point you are trying to get across? I am just trying to understand. 

What is your ideal size?


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

One that is nice and tight, yet stretches to accommodate all 7 inches of me.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I am curious as to why you are wondering?


You know,...research!


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Riiight...


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

G0dzuki said:


> Medium. The large does not have enough feeling to it, and the small... well... anyone who says they love the small tight vagina... I think they are lying. Small and tight is such a PAIN IN THE ASS to work with. Usually the ones that are like that you have to take it easy and cannot really get... hmm... rowdy. Oh and also... what the hell would you consider a "good" tasting vagina? I'm guessing by bad you mean sweaty or something like that and in that case yes I agree with you and it sucks... but what exactly would "good" vagina taste like lol?


by bad i mean sour and bitter :mellow:


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

like sleeve of Wizzard or coin purse? the eternal question.

some like women who if they need a reconstruction require scafolding and hard hats; others like optical illusions. i have no opionion on the matter though.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha! I'm sorry, sometimes having NE is such a curse, I swear. I just couldn't let it go. :laughing:


Lara Croft said:


> You know,...research!


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

The Proof said:


> I'd like one the size of a large hotel room I could just walk in, sit down and read something
> 
> probably decorated in 90s style


Epic post^

I like a medium sized vagina that has some room for daddy to come right into. If it's too small then I could just slide right in and cum instantly and unless both me and my lady are getting something out of the experience then to hell with it. I like maneuverability inside there I do... However if it's so big I can shove my foot in there, then it's too big though... :mellow:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> However if it's so big I can shove my foot in there, then it's too big though... :mellow:


...do you often measure vaginas with your feet? :mellow:

My rule of thumb is that I shouldn't be able to use it as a sleeping bag.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Gracie said:


> vaginas have different SIZES?? Jaysus... I have one and it didn't even occur to me.


*
Me neither. 

But I'm glad that so far, no one has used mine as a sleeping bag. That must be a good sign.*


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Danse Macabre said:


> *
> Me neither.
> 
> But I'm glad that so far, no one has used mine as a sleeping bag. That must be a good sign.*


LMFAO

The mental image I'm getting from that is somewhat... unique. :crazy:


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> vaginas have different SIZES?? Jaysus... I have one and it didn't even occur to me.


This makes perfect sense. If you had seven, you could just experimentally verify that they do. With one, well, that's not quite possible.


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder if the question is in rebuttal to the all too often asked, "Women, what size penis do you prefer?" Or "Does size really matter?" Maybe she's sick of hearing it? Hmmm. Just wondering....


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> I wonder if the question is in rebuttal to the all too often asked, "Women, what size penis do you prefer?" Or "Does size really matter?" Maybe she's sick of hearing it? Hmmm. Just wondering....


Maybe you are on to something! Although I somehow think it's mostly men who care about penis size.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Men-What is the ideal vagina size for you?


The one I'm inside of at the time.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

socalmtb858 said:


> I wonder if the question is in rebuttal to the all too often asked, "Women, what size penis do you prefer?" Or "Does size really matter?" Maybe she's sick of hearing it? Hmmm. Just wondering....


Now that you mentioned it, I'd say it's possible .-.
Just wondering...



Filo said:


> Maybe you are on to something! Although I somehow think it's mostly men who care about penis size.


True, it is mainly us guys who care about penis size. I'd say it comes down to two things.

Uno: Insecurity
Dos: Those who want to brag

I highly doubt many females actually care about the size of their vagina .-.

Offtopic reply is offtopic.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

socalmtb858 said:


> I wonder if the question is in rebuttal to the all too often asked, "Women, what size penis do you prefer?" Or "Does size really matter?" Maybe she's sick of hearing it? Hmmm. Just wondering....


It's just a joke-ish thread I made so that I could get some gold and because I like spamm-
It's just research people...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> The one I'm inside of at the time.


Must be pretty big if you can fit all of the way into it. You're probably at least a good 5'7", 180 lbs.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Danse Macabre said:


> *
> Me neither.
> 
> But I'm glad that so far, no one has used mine as a sleeping bag. That must be a good sign.*


OMG! You are the perfect woman. I could sleep with you and then use you on camping trips! YES!


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

As long as it's tight... it's all good. I generally focus more on breasts as you can tell.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think its the size, Its how you work it.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> lol I think it's pretty universally accepted amongst men that smelly vaginas=bad
> 
> oh yeah and I forgot taste is a factor too. but that usually coincides with smell.
> 
> bad tasting vagina is...not something a mans tongue should experience...


Ditto in reverse *bleh!*


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

no idea. obvious reasons


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

The Great One said:


> OMG! You are the perfect woman. I could sleep with you and then use you on camping trips! YES!


*
I know, we should make an infomercial. *


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I love the "va jay jay" as much as anyone but maybe this thread is finished???


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup all men can agree as long as it dosnt smell funny or look like a blue waffle it doesn't matter


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

HaRdStYlEr said:


> Yup all men can agree as long as it dosnt smell funny or look like a *blue waffle* it doesn't matter


Look like a what? This term is foreign to me. Do you mean...blueberry waffle? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Lara Croft said:


> Look like a what? This term is foreign to me. Do you mean...blueberry waffle? Is that what you mean?


YUM! 

Let's eat.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Danse Macabre said:


> YUM!
> 
> Let's eat.


Oh, we eat the blue waffle?


...I can't believe you walked me into that one :crazy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

/end thread?


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

How about, not too big, but not too small? OK now I'm hot for Goldilocks, thanks.

BTW that blueberry waffle thing, you have to be really careful to eat it all, they can cause a horrible yeast infection.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Lara Croft said:


> Just wondering...


What???????????


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems the only thing important here is comparability. If you're huge and she's cavernous, every one wins. But he's huge and she's shallow, you'll be jostling around kidneys and whatnot, which isn't fun. 

I've made love to women where certain positions were off limits because they invariably led to the aforementioned kidney jostling and I've been with women that felt like I was making love to a bowl of Jello. Personally, I'll take something in between.

Oh, and I prefer vaginas that are attached to compassionate, caring people. Once you've got those two down, the rest is just silly details that you can work around.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lara Croft said:


> Look like a what? This term is foreign to me. Do you mean...blueberry waffle? Is that what you mean?


I tried those toasting waffles last week, but they taste horrible. Potato waffles are quite nice, though.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I've made love to women where certain positions were off limits because they invariably led to the aforementioned kidney jostling and I've been with women that felt like I was making love to a bowl of Jello. Personally, I'll take something in between.


Not to be too picky, but isn't that a matter of muscle tone and not size?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

LostInMyOwnMind said:


> BTW that blueberry waffle thing, you have to be really careful to eat it all, they can cause a horrible yeast infection.


Doesn't that apply for anything sweet really? lol

I'm thinking next time I'm gonna ask what mine is like just out of curiosity. lol


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know. I guess "tight." I'm still a virgin- it's not like I have "field" experience.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

The hornier you are the tighter the sphincter will be. 

For male: The sphincter that holds the blood in the penis

For female: The sphincter that squeezes the penis.

Health plays a vital role as well. You must keep the neurological pathway from the brain to the sphincter flowing (no obstructions). 

1. Chiropractor - pinched nerve

2. Massage Therapy - tight muscles can pinch nerves; toxin build up is freed into blood stream where it can then be removed by the bodies waste removal systems such as the liver, skin & kidneys etc.

3. Raw whole foods in diet provide nutrients necessary for body to function properly.

4. Exercize - makes you stronger and increases flow of everything in body. 

These also keep it smelling and tasting good. :happy:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I realize this is a joke thread, but let's put to rest a few vagina myths, shall we?

1. The vagina is only the canal; the external genitalia on a woman is called the vulva. Parts of the vulva can differ in a size a lot (ie. labia). The vagina itself is made to expand & contract, and does not "stretch out" from intercourse. Such accusations are rather misogynists myths used to degrade women who are seen as promiscuous (ie. "loose" women). Since the vagina expands & contracts, actual size is not much of an issue, but muscle contraction may be.

2. When not aroused, the vagina is like a flattened tube, with the walls touching. The "size" as far as width is determined by how strong the muscles are. Stronger muscles will "give" less easily, making a "tighter" fit. Weaker muscles will give easier. The muscles tend to weaken with childbirth (as they have to give a lot for the baby to make an exit), and with age. As the post above indicates, there are ways to tighten these muscles up again (kegels).

3. If a woman finds her muscles not giving enough to allow intercourse or to make it uncomfortable, it may be that she has vaginismus, an involuntary muscle contraction of the vagina. Or it can mean she is simply not aroused enough, doesn't have enough lubricant, or is not emotionally ready, etc. In any case, it is NOT a size issue.

4. The length of the vagina also expands. The resting state will average 3-4 inches in most women, but it can expand a few inches when aroused. The good news about this is, almost any woman's vagina can accommodate most any penis size.

5. Most women have clitoral orgasms, not vaginal orgasms, as the vaginal canal does not have that many nerve endings and is not very sensitive. The clitoris is very sensitive as it is tightly packed with nerve endings. The general vulva area can be sensitive also. When a woman does have a vaginal orgasm, it may be from the semi-mythical "g-spot" being stimulated; this is generally on the upper/front wall of the vagina, about 1-2 inches in. There is basically a gland there, but how it works is still not entirely know. It's still up for debate.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> this is generally on the upper/front wall of the vagina, about 1-2 inches in.


There are more of these. One is center back wall about 7-8 inches in. Another is in the right corner slightly front about 5-6 inches in (diaganally towards right front). That is what I have felt anyway. Those are the only ones I know of so far.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

I need it big enough to hold a cell phone and wallet since I always misplace those.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> I need it big enough to hold a cell phone and wallet since I always misplace those.


You might also want to make some room for a flashlight.. it can be dark in there.. I'm thinking you'll need some light available to search for the cell phone & wallet.. :shocked:


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Orbrial said:


> You might also want to make some room for a flashlight.. it can be dark in there.. I'm thinking you'll need some light available to search for the cell phone & wallet.. :shocked:


You're right, a rope and some grappling gear.
and a thermos in case I get hungry while im looking.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> You're right, a rope and some grappling gear.
> and a thermos in case I get hungry while im looking.


Well.. you'll also need a map.. you might want to make that waterproof.. and who knows how long you'll be down there.. so you might want to make some room for one of those blow up mattresses.. you know.. just in case you need a nap and all..


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Orbrial said:


> Well.. you'll also need a map.. you might want to make that waterproof.. and who knows how long you'll be down there.. so you might want to make some room for one of those blow up mattresses.. you know.. just in case you need a nap and all..


a map might have issues with moisture, a waterproof GPS might be better.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> a map might have issues with moisture, a waterproof GPS might be better.


 Well.. if you're going to use a GPS.. you might as well make room for your car.. you wouldn't want to have to walk all the way back just in case the GPS misguided you. I've heard some horror stories about GPS giving the wrong directions.. shivers! god only knows where you could end up down there... come to think of it.. you might want to bring a coat.. in case you get cold.. I hear men getting cold can have something of a shrinking effect.. and we wouldn't want that.. now would we? :shocked:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

A good vagina has airbags.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> A good vagina has airbags.


Never discount the necessity of a good airbag during repetitive.. high velocity collisions.. They could save your life!! :blushed:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)




----------

